# nice score for myself!



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

The store is just awesome. My personal candy store.

Today's hit!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome score, enjoy !!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are the sticks i would get. Joe me and you wouls get along great, Nice score, I just got one of those new San Crirs and it smells like heaven


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree, you have excellent taste Joe, that is one great haul!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

NIce ones!!
I bet you like the 'Tats don't you??


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW nice score Joe.

BTW whats the cigar in the middle of the 2nd pic with what looks like a bat on it?


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW!
great selection!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Excellent pickup. Nicely done.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> WOW nice score Joe.
> 
> BTW whats the cigar in the middle of the 2nd pic with what looks like a bat on it?


It's a Murcielago...

By the same guys who do Cubao... Espinosa & Ortega.

It's gotta Mexican Maduro wrapper & Mexican binder. I believe a Nicaraguan filler...

Only reason I know is I asked the same question when I saw it.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Man thats a great selection. My B&M does not carry a single one of those.:frown:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice! Its nice to see a PG in there.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I picked these up while traveling for work. My local shop just carries two Tats. No where near this selection. I am very impressed by what I see.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

BTcigars said:


> Very nice! Its nice to see a PG in there.


I have never had, but always wanted to try one.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Just smoked one of the those Epernays....so good.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> Man thats a great selection. My B&M does not carry a single one of those.:frown:


Riding in the same boat.....:yuck:

Those Tats look tasty!


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

Mmmmmm MMMmmmmm Good!


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

man my mouth was watering staring at those pics they kept me entertained for a good 20 min lol


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Someday I should be soooo lucky.:smokin:
I've learn something new here everyday.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

What an awesome selection! Joe you definitely have an eye for beautiful cigars! Enjoy!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Great haul!! That San Cristobal is deliscious and peppery. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Outstanding hit on yourself


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Great smokes for a great BOTL!!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice score indeed.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice score. What is the one that looks to be wrapped in foil?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You got some good ones, enjoy!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice pick ups Joe. I am really getting to like the My Father line.


----------

